# Autumn-themed Candles



## Pokeymeg (Oct 4, 2013)

I just updated my Etsy shop with some autumn-themed items and wanted to share! They make great gifts and decorations 

Enjoy and thanks for looking! 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheBeesWaxyKnees?ref=si_shop

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 4, 2013)

I forgot to add pictures! 

View attachment 57775

View attachment 57776

View attachment 57777


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey everyone! As we get closer to the holidays, consider buying some super awesome beeswax candles! You can't go wrong with beeswax candles =P


----------

